# PM-25MV started my cnc conversion



## rmachinist (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi,

I started my cnc conversion, I machine all the mounts now I need to order my ball screws next, look at my video or video's please let me know or recommend/ helpful tips I should know for this is my first cnc mill conversion and any help i would appreciate it!
Thanks


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 1, 2019)

Looks nice!!!

What controller and software will you be running?

Thanks,

John


----------



## rmachinist (Jun 2, 2019)

thinking about closed loop stepper motor with the hybrid servo driver control system & start off using linux cnc


----------



## shooter123456 (Jun 3, 2019)

Is that X axis ballscrew mount going to fit under the table?  Looks huge compared to the one I made and it barely clears.


----------



## rmachinist (Jun 4, 2019)

shooter123456 said:


> Is that X axis ballscrew mount going to fit under the table?  Looks huge compared to the one I made and it barely clears.


i haven't tried yet what does your look like?


----------



## shooter123456 (Jun 5, 2019)

rmachinist said:


> i haven't tried yet what does your look like?


A lot more like the one from Pro Cut CNC.  Even with the nut cut down, the clearance is minimal.  









						PM-25MV CNC Mill Conversion Kit
					

Now Available! The PM-25MV CNC Mill is one of the most popular hobby mills out there. So we decided that it needed a conversion kit that would out perform the kits that are available today, By adding Double Ballnuts to our ball screws we have doubled the accuracy to the kits that are now...




					procutcnc.com


----------



## rmachinist (Jun 6, 2019)

i'm going to try see if it fits this weekend Thanks


----------



## rmachinist (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks like lot of room!!!


----------



## rmachinist (Jul 2, 2019)

Little update I received my ball screw assembly from chia they look pretty nice :


----------



## macardoso (Jul 2, 2019)

Looking good! I have a CNC'd G0704 and Shooter123456 has an awesome conversion of a PM-25. Keep up the pictures.


----------



## rmachinist (Jul 4, 2019)

I seen Shooter123456 conversion it does look nice!!


----------



## rmachinist (Aug 8, 2019)

little update i had to flip the ball nut around on the screw  here is a little video :


----------

